# Best exhaust/muffler mods for a 6.0L...



## mkwl

I'm looking to put an exhaust system in my truck. I was thinking cat-back system, but really am looking for the sound of a magnaflow or flowmaster etc, as well as getting better performance out of a "better than stock" muffler. What is the best "bang for the buck" exhaust system? How much $$$? It is for my 2003 GMC Sierra 2500HD reg cab long bed with the 6.0L Vortec. Also- does anyone know if it would harm the truck to run it for a little while with no muffler on it just to see how it sounds?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## B&B

Sure you can run it all you want without the muffler, wont hurt a thing. Neighbors might not be too happy with it though. Which necessitates the question, how loud do you want it? That determines what you want to buy rather than price alone. How much noise do you want and how much interior resonance can you stand?


----------



## ABES

Trust me you do not want to run without a muffler i did for about 2 months I thought it was cool at first but it got real old real quick. and all my window molding would rattle loose lol. Now ive got glasspacks and they sound decent I am just getting tired of a loud truck and i might go back to stock. and now it seems everyone of my neighbors wants to kill me i come and go at early hours of the morning when i go to plow snow.


----------



## highlander316

i'd leave it stock. You'll get tired of it after a while, especially from the interior resonance. I had a SLP loudmouth on one of my old Trans Ams which was basically straight through. Loud as a mother, but it resonated so bad, it sucked to drive. If you gotta drive the truck all the time, and are driving in the wee hours of the morning, you might want to rethink it. The 6.0 already sounds decent stock as it is. Try to put an electric cut out on it, that way you can open and close it whenever you want.


----------



## Bibbo

go for something like a flowmaster that will give you a deep agressive tone but is not overly loud or to much interior noise, like the 50-60 series i think. the problem i have heard about guys with glass packs on trucks is they dont last, they blow the packing out of them... just what ive herd. im in the same boat but on a dodge


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I got a flowmaster on my 6.0 and it does sound very good. Still has the stock exit and everything. No interior noise and has a good deep tone to it. It is too quiet for me though. I am going to be switching it out for a Gibson dual exhaust that exits at 45's behind the back tires


----------



## mkwl

I'm really just looking to replace the muffler, I'd like it to "look" stock but have a deeper/louder tone. Can the muffler be changed myself or is it better to have a shop do it? What is needed to change it out? What are prices on the different brands (magnaflow, flowmaster, borla etc) of deep tone/loud mufflers? Which would be (in your opinion) best for my truck- I do want it pretty loud.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## mkwl

Also- does anyone know where to get the "rubber hanger" for the pipe near the exit- mine is about to break in half.


----------



## ABES

mkwl;550247 said:


> Also- does anyone know where to get the "rubber hanger" for the pipe near the exit- mine is about to break in half.


Most auto parts stores sell generic ones that will work fine.


----------



## B&B

If you simply want to change out the muffler you'd be better off to go ahead and have a shop do it as the inlets on the 2500HD mufflers are a bit funky to adapt to an aftermarket muffler. Usually takes a bit of custom bent pipe to get it all back together.

You can buy the replacement rubber insulators/hangers at any NAPA or most parts stores cheap.

If you want it loud then it's an easy choice...40 series Flowmaster muffler.

Catback kits vary greatly in price. Just depends on what you want..stainless, brand name, sound control/quality all affect the price.

Example: A steel (aluminized) Flowmaster cat back kit can be had for as little as $350. 

But a full stainless Corsa or Borla brand kit are $1000 or more.


----------



## Mark13

I put dynomax bullets on my 98. They are about like a glasspack but have a bit of a different sound to them. At 55-60 they are loud but not to bad, if I stand on the gas they get plenty loud to upset people 1/4 mile away. 
I'll see if I can get a sound clip maybe tomarrow if my video camera feels like working.

Here is one off youtube. Mine arn't this loud and they don't "rap" either when I let off. His truck is a 5spd I think and mine is an auto so that makes a difference with noise also.


----------



## kashman

Mark13;550273 said:


> I put dynomax bullets on my 98. They are about like a glasspack but have a bit of a different sound to them. At 55-60 they are loud but not to bad, if I stand on the gas they get plenty loud to upset people 1/4 mile away.
> I'll see if I can get a sound clip maybe tomarrow if my video camera feels like working.
> 
> Here is one off youtube. Mine arn't this loud and they don't "rap" either when I let off. His truck is a 5spd I think and mine is an auto so that makes a difference with noise also.


if thats what you looking for just drill a pin size hole in your manifold


----------



## deere615

ABES;549463 said:


> Trust me you do not want to run without a muffler i did for about 2 months I thought it was cool at first but it got real old real quick. and all my window molding would rattle loose lol. Now ive got glasspacks and they sound decent I am just getting tired of a loud truck and i might go back to stock. and now it seems everyone of my neighbors wants to kill me i come and go at early hours of the morning when i go to plow snow.


My friends fell of once and we were driving around with no muffler, after about 10 minutes your ears start to get very annoyed


----------



## Mark13

kashman;550274 said:


> if thats what you looking for just drill a pin size hole in your manifold


Whats that supposed to mean/do?


----------



## kashman

Mark13;550473 said:


> Whats that supposed to mean/do?


means the truck in the vid sounds like shyt.


----------



## ABES

kashman;550487 said:


> means the truck in the vid sounds like shyt.


Still sounds A LOT better than 99.9% of the ricers out there. To each his own I guess.


----------



## lubricity

Yes Kassman, it is a piece of S___. Nothing worst than loud pipes on a stock, tired, and unmodified motor.


----------



## ABES

Not trying to jack this thread but has anybody here ever tried these summit brand mufflers?? The current system on my truck is quite rusted and has a bunch of holes so I might try one of these summit kits.

http://store.summitracing.com/partd...905934+4294905283+4294906186+115&autoview=sku


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I had it on my 94 2500 with the 350. It wasnt terribly loud, but got the job done. It lasted thru 2 seasons of snow plowing and showed little to no rust/wear. For the cost of the kit, it is worth it


----------



## Donny O.

we jsut got a 2000 2500 with the 6.0 this week and the previous owner jsut put a magnaflow on it. I will get some Vid ASAP of how it sounds. it is not loud at all but deep mellow tone. I havne't noticed any drone in the truck and i drove it 4 hours on the interstate to get it home. everyone that has heard it loves it...even stopped by the shop that works on my cars and the owner had to climb under to find out what it was so he could get one for his truck. I will work on a video!!


----------



## FLASHMAN

I had a flowmaster system, and though I liked the sound, that "aluminized steel" simply didn't hold up and within 1 1/2 years, the pipes coming out of the muffler were rotted all to hell. So I called Flowmaster, and they said that because I didn't drive my truck regularly enough, condensation caused the rot and they wouldn't honor the warranty. So, after telling them to screw, I started looking for a stainless system. Went with a local custom shop that used SS pipes and a nice 2 in 2 out Magnaflow muffler... Sounds WAY better, and 5 years later, no real serious rust.... For my money, you can't beat the sound and quality of Magnaflow.....


----------



## Donny O.

FLASHMAN;555510 said:


> a nice 2 in 2 out Magnaflow muffler... Sounds WAY better, and 5 years later, no real serious rust.... For my money, you can't beat the sound and quality of Magnaflow.....


I believe we have the same muffler and i am happy with it as well....except i'm actually hoping as it breaks in(just a 1000 miles on it so far) that it gets a little bit louder, but not much. overall very happy with the nice mellow sound.


----------



## mkwl

Question- Does Magnaflow have different "grades of loudness" like flowmaster does? I'd like to put a SS muffler on my truck (I don't want to have the muffler rust out on me)- and it seems flowmaster does not make SS mufflers- is this correct? I like the sound of the super 40 flowmaster, but want the durability of a SS muffler- is there a happy medium? What is the stock muffler on my truck made of?


----------



## chcav1218

I've got the same exhaust as Danny O. and its on the same truck, 2000 Chevy 6.0. I love it. Not so loud that it will piss of neighbor and wake people when I'm plowing, but ahs great tone.


----------



## Greenwalt

Magna flow does not have different "grades of loudness." Magnaflow for the price is the best money can buy. It has an extremely high quality, fit is fantastic for an aftermarket product, and doesn't have the annoying sound that flowmasters generate. 

My dad has long tubes, and a magnaflow catback and it has zero drone, with no conveters and sounds fantastic. 

When I worked at Jegs we would go back and forth with customers about exhuast, it's hard to say which has the "best sound" because it is truely a preference. Personally I cannot stand glasspacks or flowmaster's, but thats just me. But going by quality, magnaflow is a much better product plus the warranty it comes with is unbeatable.


----------



## 042500hd

ABES;551251 said:


> Not trying to jack this thread but has anybody here ever tried these summit brand mufflers?? The current system on my truck is quite rusted and has a bunch of holes so I might try one of these summit kits.
> 
> http://store.summitracing.com/partd...905934+4294905283+4294906186+115&autoview=sku


Be careful of that $9 per item delivery charge. I'd look into that.


----------



## Donny O.

chcav1218;625019 said:


> I've got the same exhaust as Danny O. and its on the same truck, 2000 Chevy 6.0. I love it. Not so loud that it will piss of neighbor and wake people when I'm plowing, but ahs great tone.


which reminds me I never did take any videos fo the sound like I was going to....better do it soon and post up for you all!!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Magnaflow is very good as my friend as a 2 in 2 out on his 04 HD. Very loud though. Since this thread I am running true duals now, with the new Flowmaster Super 44 seires mufflers. They are their loudest street muffler. At first very loud when I installed them, but they have toned down and sound very good. My 00 sounds like his 04 with the magnaflow except mine is louder under full/heavy throttle


----------



## mkwl

Does anyone know the Magnaflow part # I will need (muffler only) for my truck, in satin stainless?


----------



## JCI Trans

I believe the stock muffler/exhaust system in these trucks are all stainless, might want to keep that in mind before replacing. i have an '02 and there's barely a spot of rust on it


----------



## jxb1008

If you want a top quality exhaust that will withstand the tests of time, then I would go with a CORSA system, they are lifetime guaranteed and sound GREAT. This is where Flowmaster and Magnaflow lack, not that I am slamming them, I have a Magnaflow on my 08 CC Duramax and it sounds good, but not as good as my CORSA. I should have went with the CORSA on this truck as well, but oh well. I have it on my 04 ext and it gave me one more mile to the gallon in the winter and two in the summer. It set me back almost a "g" but, after that fuel milage gain it was definately worth it.


----------



## B&B

jxb1008;632549 said:


> If you want a top quality exhaust that will withstand the tests of time, then I would go with a CORSA system, they are lifetime guaranteed and sound GREAT. This is where Flowmaster and Magnaflow lack, not that I am slamming them, I have a Magnaflow on my 08 CC Duramax and it sounds good, but not as good as my CORSA. I should have went with the CORSA on this truck as well, but oh well. I have it on my 04 ext and it gave me one more mile to the gallon in the winter and two in the summer. It set me back almost a "g" but, after that fuel milage gain it was definately worth it.


They do sound good on the Diesels but leave a little something to be desired on the gas engines IMO...

I'm running a Corsa setup on my '04 right now and I haven't liked it since I installed it. Sounds like a Winnebago under a full load of steam at 2500 RPM.

Bought more for the stainless option and tailpipe routing than the sound though.

But they do sound good on the Corvettes/Camaros.


----------



## jxb1008

B&B;632562 said:


> They do sound good on the Diesels but leave a little something to be desired on the gas engines IMO...
> 
> I'm running a Corsa setup on my '04 right now and I haven't liked it since I installed it. Sounds like a Winnebago under a full load of steam at 2500 RPM.
> 
> Bought more for the stainless option and tailpipe routing than the sound though.
> 
> But they do sound good on the Corvettes/Camaros.


Thanks for the input, I am glad that you told me that, I probably would have replaced my Magnaflow for one. Since you are having that problem, my Magnaflow sounds great on my 08 Duramax. That is a possibilty.


----------



## VBR

Borla Stainless. Stop Looking. LOL I have that on my tuck. Its nice and quiet at idle and cursing speeds, but when you step on the gas you know you have power under the hood.


----------



## Doom & Gloom

I have (2) Magnaflow Exhaust Systems. 1 for summer which is dual inlet and 4 inch single outlet, 1 for winter which is dual inlet and dual 2.5 outlet. Both are polished stainless. The 4 inch is deeper tone and the 2.5 duals is higher pitch and louder and actually runs better and better mileage. Reason why I have two is because I bought the 4inch outlet so it would look factory, but then got the other off the clearance shelf at Summit Racing (I just live down the street). Call me crazy but it looks great and I will never have to put exhaust on ever again. I can change it over in less than an hour!


----------



## ChevyHDkid45

I have a flowmaster 50 series big block on my 02 HD 6.0 with the stock exhaust pipe with a tip. Its perfect you will be very happy with it i was very skeptical but i dont think i would go with any other exhaust.


----------



## stretch1

i have a 97 chevy 350 and had duals put on it with a imco muffler, which is like a flowmaster but heavier built and it had a nice tone but wasnt loud enough for me so i took of and welded to pipes to fill in for it, loud now


----------



## Mark13

stretch1;662379 said:


> i took and welded to pipes to fill in for it, loud now


No ****. Your truck is easily noticeable for a half mile at least.


----------



## CutnLawns

Corsa is the way to go. The 6.0 is bad about droan and resonating and the Corsa has a true deep throaty sound at idle and nice and smooth through the RPM range with no resonating. I have the louder Sport system on mine and have been pleased with it. They also have a quieter Touring system to. Find your PN you need and do some searching on the net. Mine is a $1100 system and i found a great deal for a NIB sytem for $630 shipped to my door. If I didn't find that deal I was going to go with the Magnaflow.


----------



## livetoplow

Doesnt Flowmaster make that system that is under $ 300 and uses the 50 Series muffler with a nice tip and all ? I am sure that sounds nice. I was looking into doing that myself since the price is right and a 50 series on my truck ( 6.0 ) shouldnt be too annoying.

Anyone with this system please chime in......


----------



## ALC-GregH

lubricity;551230 said:


> Yes Kassman, it is a piece of S___. Nothing worst than loud pipes on a stock, tired, and unmodified motor.


Kinda like a shrimp boat. LOL

I'm replacing the muffler on my 03 Chevy with a Magnaflow. Cut the old one off, weld the new one on.


----------



## SnowGuy73

You can never go wrong with oem.


----------



## jstevens66

Flowmaster has great sounding mufflers, only thing is that there quality has slipped a lot in the past couple of years. Magnaflow is a great choice that isn't too expensive and sound good. My choice would be a Borla system, they have a lifetime warranty and they use the toughest stainless out there. I used to work at a custom muffler shop, Lous custom exhaust, and we replaced more rotten out flowmaster systems than anything, great sound ****** quality. So my top pick would be Borla, also check out Gibson and Corsa, they all are more expensive than Flowmaster or Magnaflow but way better quality.


----------



## Jlc_350

I have a Black Widow Widow maker with no cats. It sounds good and isn’t too loud. $114 for the exhaust on blackwidow.com. They have a few different ones as well


----------

